# Monzo bank



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey all,

I've joined up with Monzo, a new app based bank, that as to tackle a bunch of the problems/issues with banking today. 

They have a partial bank licence at the moment and it'll be a full one later this year when they start offering their current account. For now, you can get a pre-pay MasterCard to load with cash and use their services. 

Real time, up to the minute, spending notifications in the app. You no longer need to wait 2-3 days for spending to show up in your account. 

Graphs your spending so you can budget easily and effectively. See how much your spending in fuel, takeaways etc. 

Fee free spending abroad

Great support and a very intuitive app.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been using this for 4 weeks now and it has been pretty good. I top it up, and use the bank card for my 'pocket money' spending


----------



## ktuludays (Jan 6, 2007)

I used one on our recent holiday in France. Top up in pounds, spend in euro's and instantly see the conversion. Exchange rates were very good and if funds are low simply top it up and away you go. Perfection

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------

